# The Cion Cube



## cioncube (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Whilst it's not strictly a Rubik's style puzzle i've created a 5x5x5 version of the Bedlam/Tetris puzzle cube and have made it available via kickstarter in order to try and get some into production for end users.

If you're looking for a fresh new puzzle challenge it really is a monumental challenge which possesses a maximum search tree of:-

2,435,737,866,181,500,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

with the chances of a random piece line up producing a solution of around 60 million trillion times harder than the Bedlam Cube.

If you'd like to learn more please have a quick look at the project on kickstarter or even make a pledge.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/matthewhyden/the-cion-cube

or follow the project status on twitter @cioncube


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2013)

You have one more backer. Do you have pics already for the 2 different kinds of wood?


----------



## cioncube (Aug 27, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> You have one more backer. Do you have pics already for the 2 different kinds of wood?


Hi AvGalen,

Thanks for the reply, and i'm thrilled you're interested in the product! I felt a bit guilty posting the thread and didn't want people to think I was trying to spam in any way. It is very tough to get things going on kickstarter to get a bit of recognition and interest to help get to that all important project goal but everything helps.
It reminds me of my app development days when trying to get things noticed on the apple app store.

In response to your question, I don't actually have a production cube made yet (other than my prototype) for European Oak or American Black Walnut but I could post an image of the two different types of wood from my proposed supplier?

I was going to make a 3d model rendering of the cube in the two finishes but kickstarter rules object against showing realistic renderings of a project as they can fool people into thinking the real production model has already been made.

Personally I prefer the American Black Walnut colour, but in reality it will be possible to make it in a choice of different Hardwoods. I had to draw the line somewhere though with Oak and Walnut otherwise the list of pledge options would have gone way down the page...


Matt


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2013)

cioncube said:


> Hi AvGalen,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, and i'm thrilled you're interested in the product! I felt a bit guilty posting the thread and didn't want people to think I was trying to spam in any way. It is very tough to get things going on kickstarter to get a bit of recognition and interest to help get to that all important project goal but everything helps.
> It reminds me of my app development days when trying to get things noticed on the apple app store.
> ...


Better looking than the purple plastic bedlam for sure. I just ordered one of both, but I am curious to see what they will look like


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 27, 2013)

How much does it cost?


----------



## cioncube (Aug 27, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Better looking than the purple plastic bedlam for sure. I just ordered one of both, but I am curious to see what they will look like



Here's a stock sample image of the wood types I plan to use... As for the Bedlam Cube I still have a couple of the yellow/blue/red versions...

I have actually spoken to Bruce Bedlam about 3 years ago when I made the prototype Cion Cube and we had a good chat about things including Danny Bamping's Crazee Cube amongst many other things including his new hobby Stonehenge. 

The 5x5x5 Cion Cube will be a pretty substantial cube when assembled and will have a nice weight and feel to it being 5 inch made in Hardwood, not to mention a quality finish so yes, probably a lot better than the plastic.



As for prices/pledges there's a few different options available on the project but the cheapest to get a production version is £20 (for the UK) and £25 to outside of UK... or you can pledge £3 and I will supply 3d stl files for the pieces if the project is successfully funded.

Matt


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2013)

cioncube said:


> View attachment 3079


I am glad I ordered both. The left one suits most of the wood in my house. The right one looks pretty so that will be a gift to my wife


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool! I love assembly puzzles!


----------

